# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Μπορώ να τα καταφέρω μόνη μου;

## poema

Δεν αντέχω άλλο… Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια… Είμαι άνεργη 2 χρόνια τώρα, όχι ότι δούλεψα και πολύ στη ζωή μου, νιώθω αποτυχημένη και ότι δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα. Δεν θέλω να ζητήσω λεφτά από τους γονείς μου για ψυχολόγο και σε αυτούς δεν περισσεύουν, την σύνταξη τους παίρνουν και δεν θέλω να είμαι άλλο βάρος τους. Αλλά χρειάζομαι βοήθεια και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα δωρεάν εδώ στην επαρχία, τι να κάνω; Μπορεί κανείς να νικήσει την κατάθλιψη μόνος του; Και αν ναι πώς; Αυτό που κάνω είναι να γράφω τις σκέψεις μου όποτε δεν νιώθω καλά και προσπαθώ να τις αναλύσω, αλλά δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος να βρω και τις λύσεις.. Δεν τη παλεύω δεν με στηρίζει κανείς και όταν είμαι χάλια δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω στην οικογένεια μου, νιώθω ότι με υποτιμούν και με θεωρούν αδύναμη, άλλωστε εξαιτίας τους έπαθα κατάθλιψη. Νιώθω τόσο μόνη και αβοήθητη, θέλω να φύγω από το σπίτι των γονιών μου αλλά πώς να το κάνω όταν δεν βρίσκω ούτε μια δουλειά της πλάκας. Μόνο εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω τελικά τον εαυτό μου αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να το κάνω. Παλιότερα ότι άσχημο ένιωθα το έκρυβα καλά μέσα μου και δεν ανοιγόμουν σε κανέναν, έκλαιγα κρυφά όταν ήμουν μόνη, ξεθύμαινα, και άφηνα τους άλλους να πιστεύουν ότι είμαι καλά και μετά προσπαθούσα να τα ξεχάσω όλα όσα με πλήγωσαν. Ήταν μια λύση που είχα βρει αλλά είναι λύση αυτό; Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, υπάρχει κανείς που ξεπέρασε την κατάθλιψη μόνος του χωρίς βοήθεια ειδικού, χωρίς βοήθεια από φίλους, χωρίς βοήθεια από κανέναν;

----------


## maria4

Yπαρχουν και τετοια ατομα απο οσο εχω ακουσει. Τι κανεις καθημερινα ; το αντιμετωπιζεις όπως "πρεπει" ; διαβαζεις κανενα βιβλιο αυτοβοηθειας; βιντεο υπαρχουν αρκετα στ youtube βοηθητικα. Γυμναστικη και διατροφη σωστη βοηθαει πολυ. Αν εχεις βρει τροπους να βγαζεις τη καθημερινοτητα σου μεχρι να φυγει νομιζω εισαι σε καλο δρομο.

----------


## pavlosla

εχει τσαμπα ψυχολογους στα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας στα νοσοκομεια σε ολλοι την ελλαδα, και τωρα εχει και στα κεντρα κοινοτητας, ψαξε και θα βρεις....... εγω βλεπω τσαμπα ψυχιατρο 4 χρονια τωρα για ψυχωση.......... τωρα η καταθλιψη συνηθως θελει και φαρμακα, αλλα ειναι σημαντικο να γυμναζεσαι και να τρως υγειηνα, δυστηχως ειναι ενα εκατομυριο ανεργη στη χωρα και εγω ανεργος ειμαι 6 χρονια τωρα......

----------


## poema

Διαβάζω άρθρα στο ίντερνετ σχετικά με την κατάθλιψη, γράφω ότι με προβληματίζει, αυτό με βοηθάει αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω αυτά που έκανα και απολάμβανα παλιά, δεν έχω κίνητρα, γυμναστική κάνω που και που και πάω για περπάτημα...Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω ούτε λογοτεχνικά βιβλία που ήταν ένα από τα ενδιαφέροντα μου, πιέζω τον εαυτό μου να διαβάσει έστω και λίγες σελίδες αλλά δεν βρίσκω απόλαυση πια σε τίποτα.. Κυρίως κάνω υπομονή και λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι θα περάσει κάποια στιγμή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν με τον καιρό χειροτερεύσει ή καλυτερεύσει η κατάσταση.. Η διατροφή μου δεν είναι καλή κυρίως γιατί το στομάχι μου είναι χάλια από το άγχος και δεν μπορώ να φάω καλά
Pavlosla δεν υπάρχει κάτι δωρεάν εδώ απ’ ότι έχω ψάξει..Μόνο μια ψυχίατρος σε νοσοκομείο που δεν μου άρεσε και δεν θέλω να ξαναπάω σε αυτή

----------


## maria4

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι η καταθλιψη να ξεπεραστει μονη της τελειως ειναι δυσκολο. Καλό ειναι να σε δει καποιος ψυχολογος να σε κατευθυνει αλλα και να προλαβει υποτροπες στο μελλον. Δε μπορω να σ πω κατι αλλο. Εγω εμπιστευτηκα ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη κ πηρα αγωγη γι αυτο. Μονη μου ημουν τελειως δυσλειτουργικη. 
Ψαξε και λιγο πιο μακρια για δωρεαν αν δν εχεις θεμα με τη μετακινηση.

----------


## giannis000

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι η καταθλιψη να ξεπεραστει μονη της τελειως ειναι δυσκολο. Καλό ειναι να σε δει καποιος ψυχολογος να σε κατευθυνει αλλα και να προλαβει υποτροπες στο μελλον. Δε μπορω να σ πω κατι αλλο. Εγω εμπιστευτηκα ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη κ πηρα αγωγη γι αυτο. Μονη μου ημουν τελειως δυσλειτουργικη. 
> Ψαξε και λιγο πιο μακρια για δωρεαν αν δν εχεις θεμα με τη μετακινηση.


το θεμα ειναι δωμισεις εναν σωστο τροπο σκεψης. τωρα αυτο ειναι πολυ πιο εθκολο με εναν ειδικο σηγουρα.

----------


## poema

Το ξέρω ότι από μόνη της δεν πρόκειται να φύγει, εννοώ αν μπορώ να την καταπολεμήσω μόνη μου γιατί δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να δω κάποιον ειδικό. Είμαι πρόθυμη να αλλάξω προς το καλύτερο και να κάνω ότι μπορώ για να γίνω καλά. Χρειάζομαι όπως είπες κάποιον να με κατευθύνει αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να τον έχεις αυτόν τον κάποιον, δεν πρέπει να το παλέψεις και μόνος σου; Να βρεις εσύ την κατεύθυνση; Δεν ζητάω να λυθεί εντελώς το πρόβλημα μου, λογικό είναι να μην γίνεται, άλλωστε αν μπορούσαμε μόνοι μας δεν θα υπήρχαν οι ψυχολόγοι, δεν μπορώ να κάνω τη δουλειά που θα μου έκανε ο ψυχολόγος, αλλά θέλω τουλάχιστον να απαλύνω τον πόνο μου, να βρω έστω και λίγη χαρά στη ζωή μου

----------


## giannis000

> Το ξέρω ότι από μόνη της δεν πρόκειται να φύγει, εννοώ αν μπορώ να την καταπολεμήσω μόνη μου γιατί δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να δω κάποιον ειδικό. Είμαι πρόθυμη να αλλάξω προς το καλύτερο και να κάνω ότι μπορώ για να γίνω καλά. Χρειάζομαι όπως είπες κάποιον να με κατευθύνει αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να τον έχεις αυτόν τον κάποιον, δεν πρέπει να το παλέψεις και μόνος σου; Να βρεις εσύ την κατεύθυνση; Δεν ζητάω να λυθεί εντελώς το πρόβλημα μου, λογικό είναι να μην γίνεται, άλλωστε αν μπορούσαμε μόνοι μας δεν θα υπήρχαν οι ψυχολόγοι, δεν μπορώ να κάνω τη δουλειά που θα μου έκανε ο ψυχολόγος, αλλά θέλω τουλάχιστον να απαλύνω τον πόνο μου, να βρω έστω και λίγη χαρά στη ζωή μου


γινεται. βασικα κοιτα κ σε ειδικο να πας παλι εσυ πρεπει να κανεις την δουλεια. απλα εχεις εναν να σου δειχνει τον δρομο.μονη τα κανεις ολα εσυ. κ γω πριν παω σε ειδικο προσπαθουσα μονος με οτι εβρικσα στο ηντερνετ αλλα με ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΨΑΞΙΜΟ

----------


## poema

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Νομίζω έγραψα το ποστ γιατί ήθελα λίγη ενθάρρυνση που δεν έχω από κανέναν δίπλα μου.. Ήθελα κάποιον να μου πει «ναι μπορείς, συνέχισε την προσπάθεια, μη το βάζεις κάτω». Αν σου λέει κάποιος ότι κάτι γίνεται είναι πιο εύκολο να το πιστέψεις, να το προσπαθήσεις και να το καταφέρεις, δεν ξέρω τουλάχιστον έτσι λειτουργεί σε μένα

----------


## maria4

Προφανως, ετσι γινεται με ολους. Στη περιπτωση βεβαια τη καταθλιψης ειναι καπω αλλιως τα πραγματα. Γι αυτο και βοηθαει ως προς αυτο θεωρω ο ειδικος.
Επισης, ποιος σου εκανε διαγνωση; ο ψυχιατρος π πηγε; ή με οτι διαβαζεις..;

----------


## poema

> Προφανως, ετσι γινεται με ολους. Στη περιπτωση βεβαια τη καταθλιψης ειναι καπω αλλιως τα πραγματα. Γι αυτο και βοηθαει ως προς αυτο θεωρω ο ειδικος.
> Επισης, ποιος σου εκανε διαγνωση; ο ψυχιατρος π πηγε; ή με οτι διαβαζεις..;


Δεν μου έχει κάνει διάγνωση κανείς φαντάζομαι όμως ότι αυτό έχω. Όταν είχα πάει πριν μήνες στην ψυχίατρο (μια φορά πήγα μόνο) μου έγραψε κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα τα οποία όμως δεν πήρα γιατί δεν ήθελα τέτοιου είδους θεραπεία. Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος αλλά δεν μου πήγαινε να πάρω φάρμακα, δεν ένιωθα καλά σε αυτή τη σκέψη. Τα συμπτώματα που είχα ήταν ότι έκλαιγα συνέχεια, ένιωθα ένα κενό μέσα μου, δεν είχα όρεξη για φαγητό, δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, όλα μου φαίνονταν δύσκολα, ακόμα και το να κάνω μπάνιο, να χτενιστώ, δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα, ώρες ώρες ένιωθα ότι θα λιποθυμήσω, ότι είμαι αδύναμη αλλά καταλάβαινα ότι ήταν ψυχολογικό και δεν θα λιποθυμούσα στα αλήθεια( έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις για να αποκλείσω το να έχω κάτι σωματικό). Μετά από κάποιο διάστημα άρχισα σιγά σιγά να γίνομαι καλά. Αλλά όπως είναι λογικό δεν θεραπεύτηκα, κατά διαστήματα με πιάνουν πάλι αυτά τα συμπτώματα όχι σε τόσο μεγάλη ένταση όπως τότε, γιατί τα ελέγχω, λέω στον εαυτό μου όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου, προσπαθώ να ξεχνιέμαι και να κάνω πράγματα που έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με βοηθάνε όπως το να αναλύω τις σκέψεις και τις πράξεις μου και γενικά προσπαθώ να το παλέψω μόνη ότι είναι αυτό δεν ξέρω αν λέγεται κατάθλιψη ή όχι, ξέρω ότι μου δυσκολεύει τη ζωή και δεν ζω όπως θα ήθελα να ζούσα

----------


## giannis000

> Δεν μου έχει κάνει διάγνωση κανείς φαντάζομαι όμως ότι αυτό έχω. Όταν είχα πάει πριν μήνες στην ψυχίατρο (μια φορά πήγα μόνο) μου έγραψε κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα τα οποία όμως δεν πήρα γιατί δεν ήθελα τέτοιου είδους θεραπεία. Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος αλλά δεν μου πήγαινε να πάρω φάρμακα, δεν ένιωθα καλά σε αυτή τη σκέψη. Τα συμπτώματα που είχα ήταν ότι έκλαιγα συνέχεια, ένιωθα ένα κενό μέσα μου, δεν είχα όρεξη για φαγητό, δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, όλα μου φαίνονταν δύσκολα, ακόμα και το να κάνω μπάνιο, να χτενιστώ, δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα, ώρες ώρες ένιωθα ότι θα λιποθυμήσω, ότι είμαι αδύναμη αλλά καταλάβαινα ότι ήταν ψυχολογικό και δεν θα λιποθυμούσα στα αλήθεια( έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις για να αποκλείσω το να έχω κάτι σωματικό). Μετά από κάποιο διάστημα άρχισα σιγά σιγά να γίνομαι καλά. Αλλά όπως είναι λογικό δεν θεραπεύτηκα, κατά διαστήματα με πιάνουν πάλι αυτά τα συμπτώματα όχι σε τόσο μεγάλη ένταση όπως τότε, γιατί τα ελέγχω, λέω στον εαυτό μου όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου, προσπαθώ να ξεχνιέμαι και να κάνω πράγματα που έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με βοηθάνε όπως το να αναλύω τις σκέψεις και τις πράξεις μου και γενικά προσπαθώ να το παλέψω μόνη ότι είναι αυτό δεν ξέρω αν λέγεται κατάθλιψη ή όχι, ξέρω ότι μου δυσκολεύει τη ζωή και δεν ζω όπως θα ήθελα να ζούσα


πρωτα πας σε ψυχολογο κ αυτος σου λεει αν χρειαζεσαι αγωγη κ ψυχιατρο. ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον. αλλιος αν π[ας κατευθειαν σε γιατρο πολυ πιθανο για το παραμικρο να σου δωσει αγωγη. ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον

----------


## jim7

> Δεν μου έχει κάνει διάγνωση κανείς φαντάζομαι όμως ότι αυτό έχω. Όταν είχα πάει πριν μήνες στην ψυχίατρο (μια φορά πήγα μόνο) μου έγραψε κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα τα οποία όμως δεν πήρα γιατί δεν ήθελα τέτοιου είδους θεραπεία. Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος αλλά δεν μου πήγαινε να πάρω φάρμακα, δεν ένιωθα καλά σε αυτή τη σκέψη. Τα συμπτώματα που είχα ήταν ότι έκλαιγα συνέχεια, ένιωθα ένα κενό μέσα μου, δεν είχα όρεξη για φαγητό, δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, όλα μου φαίνονταν δύσκολα, ακόμα και το να κάνω μπάνιο, να χτενιστώ, δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα, ώρες ώρες ένιωθα ότι θα λιποθυμήσω, ότι είμαι αδύναμη αλλά καταλάβαινα ότι ήταν ψυχολογικό και δεν θα λιποθυμούσα στα αλήθεια( έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις για να αποκλείσω το να έχω κάτι σωματικό). Μετά από κάποιο διάστημα άρχισα σιγά σιγά να γίνομαι καλά. Αλλά όπως είναι λογικό δεν θεραπεύτηκα, κατά διαστήματα με πιάνουν πάλι αυτά τα συμπτώματα όχι σε τόσο μεγάλη ένταση όπως τότε, γιατί τα ελέγχω, λέω στον εαυτό μου όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου, προσπαθώ να ξεχνιέμαι και να κάνω πράγματα που έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με βοηθάνε όπως το να αναλύω τις σκέψεις και τις πράξεις μου και γενικά προσπαθώ να το παλέψω μόνη ότι είναι αυτό δεν ξέρω αν λέγεται κατάθλιψη ή όχι, ξέρω ότι μου δυσκολεύει τη ζωή και δεν ζω όπως θα ήθελα να ζούσα


Kαλημερα. Εχω παθει παρομοια. Σε απαντηση αυτων που λες και βασιζόμενος στην δικια μου εμπειρια θα σου ελεγα ότι στην φαση που εισαι θα σε βοηθαγε πολύ να δεις αν αυτό που εχεις είναι κληρονομικο ή προερχεται από τον τροπο ζωης σου. ΑΝ δηλαδή αλλαζοντας την ζωη σου αισθάνεσαι καλυτερα, δεν αξιζει να μπλέξεις καθολου με χαπια. 
Και λεγοντας καθολου εννοω καθολου καθολου. Σε αυτή την περιπτωση θα σε βοηθαγε να εισαι δημιουργικη. Επισης οι ειδικοι λενε ότι βοηθαει και η ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα θα σου ελεγα να μην βαζεις ολες τις ελπιδες σου εκει.
Πολύ σημαντικο να μην πεσεις σε εκμεταλλευτη.

----------


## jim7

> Δεν αντέχω άλλο… Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια… Είμαι άνεργη 2 χρόνια τώρα, όχι ότι δούλεψα και πολύ στη ζωή μου, νιώθω αποτυχημένη και ότι δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα. Δεν θέλω να ζητήσω λεφτά από τους γονείς μου για ψυχολόγο και σε αυτούς δεν περισσεύουν, την σύνταξη τους παίρνουν και δεν θέλω να είμαι άλλο βάρος τους. Αλλά χρειάζομαι βοήθεια και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα δωρεάν εδώ στην επαρχία, τι να κάνω; Μπορεί κανείς να νικήσει την κατάθλιψη μόνος του; Και αν ναι πώς; Αυτό που κάνω είναι να γράφω τις σκέψεις μου όποτε δεν νιώθω καλά και προσπαθώ να τις αναλύσω, αλλά δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος να βρω και τις λύσεις.. Δεν τη παλεύω δεν με στηρίζει κανείς και όταν είμαι χάλια δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω στην οικογένεια μου, νιώθω ότι με υποτιμούν και με θεωρούν αδύναμη, άλλωστε εξαιτίας τους έπαθα κατάθλιψη. Νιώθω τόσο μόνη και αβοήθητη, θέλω να φύγω από το σπίτι των γονιών μου αλλά πώς να το κάνω όταν δεν βρίσκω ούτε μια δουλειά της πλάκας. Μόνο εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω τελικά τον εαυτό μου αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να το κάνω. Παλιότερα ότι άσχημο ένιωθα το έκρυβα καλά μέσα μου και δεν ανοιγόμουν σε κανέναν, έκλαιγα κρυφά όταν ήμουν μόνη, ξεθύμαινα, και άφηνα τους άλλους να πιστεύουν ότι είμαι καλά και μετά προσπαθούσα να τα ξεχάσω όλα όσα με πλήγωσαν. Ήταν μια λύση που είχα βρει αλλά είναι λύση αυτό; Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, υπάρχει κανείς που ξεπέρασε την κατάθλιψη μόνος του χωρίς βοήθεια ειδικού, χωρίς βοήθεια από φίλους, χωρίς βοήθεια από κανέναν;


Υπαρχει και ο εθελοντισμος, η αγροτικη εργασια, ετσι λενε οι ειδικοι, γενικα η εργασια βοηθαει. Και να βοηθας τους ανήμπορους σε βοηθαει να αλλαξεις τροπο σκεψης Ετσι λενε.

----------


## poema

> Kαλημερα. Εχω παθει παρομοια. Σε απαντηση αυτων που λες και βασιζόμενος στην δικια μου εμπειρια θα σου ελεγα ότι στην φαση που εισαι θα σε βοηθαγε πολύ να δεις αν αυτό που εχεις είναι κληρονομικο ή προερχεται από τον τροπο ζωης σου. ΑΝ δηλαδή αλλαζοντας την ζωη σου αισθάνεσαι καλυτερα, δεν αξιζει να μπλέξεις καθολου με χαπια. 
> Και λεγοντας καθολου εννοω καθολου καθολου. Σε αυτή την περιπτωση θα σε βοηθαγε να εισαι δημιουργικη. Επισης οι ειδικοι λενε ότι βοηθαει και η ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα θα σου ελεγα να μην βαζεις ολες τις ελπιδες σου εκει.
> Πολύ σημαντικο να μην πεσεις σε εκμεταλλευτη.


Καλημέρα, κληρονομικό δεν νομίζω να είναι δεν έχει πάθει κανείς στο περιβάλλον μου κάτι παρόμοιο απ’ όσο ξέρω… Το ξέρω ότι δεν αξίζει να μπλέξω με χάπια γι’ αυτό και δεν τα πήρα. Αυτό που κάνω είναι να λέω στον εαυτό μου αυτά που θα έλεγα στον ψυχολόγο, να τα γράφω και να τα αναλύω και έτσι έχω βρει τις αιτίες που προκάλεσαν την κατάσταση μου.. Έτσι μου φαίνεται δηλαδή δεν είμαι ειδικός απλώς προσπαθώ να γνωρίσω τον εαυτό μου και τις αντιδράσεις του. Νομίζω ότι όλο το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από τους γονείς μου και το πώς με βλέπουν. Η συμπεριφορά τους με κάνει να νιώθω ότι δεν αξίζω, ότι δεν με εκτιμούν, ότι με θεωρούν υπερευαίσθητη και αδύναμη (και μόνο που το λένε σε άλλους νιώθω ότι μου κόλλησε η ταμπέλα) και ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα στη ζωή μου. Επίσης δεν εκτιμούν το αγόρι μου και το προσβάλλουν(όχι μπροστά του φυσικά), γεγονός που με κάνει να νιώθω άσχημα γιατί εγώ τον επέλεξα και είναι ο άνθρωπος μου. Όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμό του ότι δεν έχω δουλειά (και με κάνουν να νιώθω ότι εγώ φταίω για αυτό ενώ ψάχνω και δεν με παίρνουν πουθενά) με οδήγησαν σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Όσο μένω μαζί τους χειροτερεύω, θέλω τόσο πολύ να φύγω να γίνω ανεξάρτητη και δεν μπορώ, χάνω τις ελπίδες μου, δεν μπορώ άλλο να τους ζητάω λεφτά

----------


## poema

> Υπαρχει και ο εθελοντισμος, η αγροτικη εργασια, ετσι λενε οι ειδικοι, γενικα η εργασια βοηθαει. Και να βοηθας τους ανήμπορους σε βοηθαει να αλλαξεις τροπο σκεψης Ετσι λενε.


το ξέρω αλλά δεν μου πάει να το κάνω για να νιώσω καλά εγώ... θα το έκανα μόνο αν ήταν ανιδιοτελώς και μου έβγαινε όντως να το κάνω γιατί ήθελα να βοηθήσω αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Όχι ότι δεν θέλω να βοηθήσω αλλά δεν θα αισθάνομαι καλά αν ξέρω ότι το κάνω για μένα

----------


## giannis000

> Καλημέρα, κληρονομικό δεν νομίζω να είναι δεν έχει πάθει κανείς στο περιβάλλον μου κάτι παρόμοιο απ’ όσο ξέρω… Το ξέρω ότι δεν αξίζει να μπλέξω με χάπια γι’ αυτό και δεν τα πήρα. Αυτό που κάνω είναι να λέω στον εαυτό μου αυτά που θα έλεγα στον ψυχολόγο, να τα γράφω και να τα αναλύω και έτσι έχω βρει τις αιτίες που προκάλεσαν την κατάσταση μου.. Έτσι μου φαίνεται δηλαδή δεν είμαι ειδικός απλώς προσπαθώ να γνωρίσω τον εαυτό μου και τις αντιδράσεις του. Νομίζω ότι όλο το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από τους γονείς μου και το πώς με βλέπουν. Η συμπεριφορά τους με κάνει να νιώθω ότι δεν αξίζω, ότι δεν με εκτιμούν, ότι με θεωρούν υπερευαίσθητη και αδύναμη (και μόνο που το λένε σε άλλους νιώθω ότι μου κόλλησε η ταμπέλα) και ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα στη ζωή μου. Επίσης δεν εκτιμούν το αγόρι μου και το προσβάλλουν(όχι μπροστά του φυσικά), γεγονός που με κάνει να νιώθω άσχημα γιατί εγώ τον επέλεξα και είναι ο άνθρωπος μου. Όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμό του ότι δεν έχω δουλειά (και με κάνουν να νιώθω ότι εγώ φταίω για αυτό ενώ ψάχνω και δεν με παίρνουν πουθενά) με οδήγησαν σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Όσο μένω μαζί τους χειροτερεύω, θέλω τόσο πολύ να φύγω να γίνω ανεξάρτητη και δεν μπορώ, χάνω τις ελπίδες μου, δεν μπορώ άλλο να τους ζητάω λεφτά


παντος το οτι το αναγνωρισες το πως σε βλεπουν οι γονεις σου, απο μονο του αυτο ειναι σαν μια ασπιδα. αν δεν το ειχες αναγνωρισει ολλη αυτη η αρνιτικουρα τους θα επιδρουσε χειροτερα πανω σου. ετσι πιστευθω. κ μενα οι γονεις μου ετσι ηταν κ γιαυτο στο λεω. οταν καταφερα να του κατανωησω κ να κατανησω τι σκευτωνται για μενα κ οπως με βλεπουν ενιωσα να αποκοβωμαι απο αυτην την ιδεα που ειχαν για μενα. ελπιζω να υσχυει κ για σενα αυτο

----------


## giannis000

ο ελληνας γονεας τοχει αυτο. να εχει εμμονη με τα παιδια του αλλα κ συνχρονος να μην κανει τιποτα για να βοηθησει αλλα να μεγαλοποιει την καθε δυσκολια

----------


## poema

> παντος το οτι το αναγνωρισες το πως σε βλεπουν οι γονεις σου, απο μονο του αυτο ειναι σαν μια ασπιδα. αν δεν το ειχες αναγνωρισει ολλη αυτη η αρνιτικουρα τους θα επιδρουσε χειροτερα πανω σου. ετσι πιστευθω. κ μενα οι γονεις μου ετσι ηταν κ γιαυτο στο λεω. οταν καταφερα να του κατανωησω κ να κατανησω τι σκευτωνται για μενα κ οπως με βλεπουν ενιωσα να αποκοβωμαι απο αυτην την ιδεα που ειχαν για μενα. ελπιζω να υσχυει κ για σενα αυτο


Τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι όταν κατάφερες να κατανοήσεις τι σκέφτονται για σένα ένιωσες να αποκόβεσαι από την ιδέα που είχαν για σένα; Εγώ αυτό που θέλω να πετύχω στην παρούσα φάση είναι να σταματήσω να νοιάζομαι τόσο πολύ για την άποψη τους και να έχω περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου. Να γίνω συναισθηματικά ανεξάρτητη. Νιώθω τον εαυτό μου σαν ένα μικρό παιδάκι που ζητάει την αποδοχή, την εκτίμηση και τον θαυμασμό από τους γονείς του. Ξέρω δηλαδή ότι αν έβλεπα τους γονείς μου να είναι περήφανοι για μένα και για ότι έχω καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα, αμέσως θα γινόμουν καλά, θα ηρεμούσα. Και αυτό μου δημιουργεί ενοχές γιατί λέω στον εαυτό μου καλά είσαι 26 χρονών και ακόμα προσπαθείς να κάνεις τους γονείς σου περήφανους αντί να ζεις την ζωή σου και να κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις χωρίς να σε νοιάζει τι σκέφτονται για σένα…

----------


## giannis000

> Τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι όταν κατάφερες να κατανοήσεις τι σκέφτονται για σένα ένιωσες να αποκόβεσαι από την ιδέα που είχαν για σένα; Εγώ αυτό που θέλω να πετύχω στην παρούσα φάση είναι να σταματήσω να νοιάζομαι τόσο πολύ για την άποψη τους και να έχω περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου. Να γίνω συναισθηματικά ανεξάρτητη. Νιώθω τον εαυτό μου σαν ένα μικρό παιδάκι που ζητάει την αποδοχή, την εκτίμηση και τον θαυμασμό από τους γονείς του. Ξέρω δηλαδή ότι αν έβλεπα τους γονείς μου να είναι περήφανοι για μένα και για ότι έχω καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα, αμέσως θα γινόμουν καλά, θα ηρεμούσα. Και αυτό μου δημιουργεί ενοχές γιατί λέω στον εαυτό μου καλά είσαι 26 χρονών και ακόμα προσπαθείς να κάνεις τους γονείς σου περήφανους αντί να ζεις την ζωή σου και να κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις χωρίς να σε νοιάζει τι σκέφτονται για σένα…


ωραια τα λες κ αυτο δειχνει οτι εχεις επιγνωση της καταστασεως. κοιτα...αυτο θελω να παω να μην νιαζεσαι για την γνωμηξ τους. εχεις αναρωτιθει γιατη ειναι τοσο σημαντικη η γνωμη τους για σενα? οκ πες οτι ειναι περηφανοι με σενα που κανεις προσπαθειες. ρωτα τους λιγο αν ειναι περηφανοι που σε βλεπουν να προσπαθεις. κ ελα να μου πεις αν θα νιοσεις καλυτερα. εγω βαζω στοιχημα οτι θα νιωσεις καλα αλλα για λιγο καιρο μετα παλι θα ερχησεις τα ιδια. οποτε δεν αξιζει να προσπαθεισεις ννα τους κανεις χαρουμενουν η θπερηφανους. τζαμπα κοπος.

----------


## giannis000

αφου αναγνωριζεις το οτι να θες την επιβεβαιωση απο τους γονεις σου στα 26 εισαι μια χαρα. απλα υπαρχει αυτο το συνεσθημα του(θελω την επιβεβαιωση των γονιων μου) απο το παρελθον. σωστα τα λεω?

----------


## giannis000

εγω θα σου ελεγα μεινε για καποια ωρα με τον εαυτο σου. κ προσπαθησε να μπεις σε μια διαλογιστηκη κατασταση. δλδ. να παρατηρεις με ηληκρινεια προς τον εαυτο σου. κ να δεις τι δεσμα. με ποιοις κ με τι εχεις αποκτισει αορατα ψυχικα δεσμα. πρωτα αναγνωρισετα κ οσο πιο πολυ τα αναγνωριζεις τοσο θα σπανε. κα θα εισαι ελευθερη

----------


## poema

> ωραια τα λες κ αυτο δειχνει οτι εχεις επιγνωση της καταστασεως. κοιτα...αυτο θελω να παω να μην νιαζεσαι για την γνωμηξ τους. εχεις αναρωτιθει γιατη ειναι τοσο σημαντικη η γνωμη τους για σενα? οκ πες οτι ειναι περηφανοι με σενα που κανεις προσπαθειες. ρωτα τους λιγο αν ειναι περηφανοι που σε βλεπουν να προσπαθεις. κ ελα να μου πεις αν θα νιοσεις καλυτερα. εγω βαζω στοιχημα οτι θα νιωσεις καλα αλλα για λιγο καιρο μετα παλι θα ερχησεις τα ιδια. οποτε δεν αξιζει να προσπαθεισεις ννα τους κανεις χαρουμενουν η θπερηφανους. τζαμπα κοπος.


Μάλλον η γνώμη τους είναι τόσο σημαντική για μένα επειδή αν είναι περήφανοι θα είναι μια επιβεβαίωση για μένα ότι αξίζω.. Ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που πιστεύει ότι αξίζω. Ίσως μερικοί άνθρωποι να έχουν ανάγκη την επιβεβαίωση από κάποιον άλλον όταν δεν πιστεύουν οι ίδιοι στον εαυτό τους. Στην τωρινή φάση της ζωής μου επειδή δεν κάνω κάτι, δεν είμαι πλέον μαθήτρια ή φοιτήτρια να ζητάω επιβεβαίωση μέσα από την επιτυχία στα μαθήματα, ούτε δουλεύω να έχω επιβεβαίωση ότι τα πάω καλά στη δουλειά μου, ούτε έχω τον τέλειο γκόμενο (μορφωμένο, έξυπνο) να επιβεβαιώσω ότι αξίζω, νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζω σαν άνθρωπος γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι στη ζωή μου να το επιβεβαιώσει

----------


## poema

> αφου αναγνωριζεις το οτι να θες την επιβεβαιωση απο τους γονεις σου στα 26 εισαι μια χαρα. απλα υπαρχει αυτο το συνεσθημα του(θελω την επιβεβαιωση των γονιων μου) απο το παρελθον. σωστα τα λεω?


ναι φυσικά υπάρχει από το παρελθόν αλλά τότε το κάλυπτα κάπως γιατί έκανα κάτι στη ζωή μου και σκεφτόμουν μέσα μου οκ δεν είσαι και άχρηστη αφού σπουδάζεις π.χ. ή κάνεις κάτι.. τώρα δεν έχω ούτε ένα ευρώ στην τσέπη και δεν κάνω τίποτα

----------


## giannis000

> Μάλλον η γνώμη τους είναι τόσο σημαντική για μένα επειδή αν είναι περήφανοι θα είναι μια επιβεβαίωση για μένα ότι αξίζω.. Ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που πιστεύει ότι αξίζω. Ίσως μερικοί άνθρωποι να έχουν ανάγκη την επιβεβαίωση από κάποιον άλλον όταν δεν πιστεύουν οι ίδιοι στον εαυτό τους. Στην τωρινή φάση της ζωής μου επειδή δεν κάνω κάτι, δεν είμαι πλέον μαθήτρια ή φοιτήτρια να ζητάω επιβεβαίωση μέσα από την επιτυχία στα μαθήματα, ούτε δουλεύω να έχω επιβεβαίωση ότι τα πάω καλά στη δουλειά μου, ούτε έχω τον τέλειο γκόμενο (μορφωμένο, έξυπνο) να επιβεβαιώσω ότι αξίζω, νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζω σαν άνθρωπος γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι στη ζωή μου να το επιβεβαιώσει


θελεις να κανουμε ενα πειραμα? δεν εχεις κατι να χασεις...

----------


## poema

> θελεις να κανουμε ενα πειραμα? δεν εχεις κατι να χασεις...


Τι δηλαδή;

----------


## giannis000

> Τι δηλαδή;


κατι που κανω κ γω οταν εχω φορτοθει αλλα κ παλαιωτρεα που ειχα καταθληψη. σημερα το μεσημερι πανε στο δωματιο σου κλεισε την πορτα. καλα θα ειναι να σηγουρευει οτι δεν θα μπαινωβγενουν αλλοι. κ εκει καθησε η ξαπλωσε αμα θελεις. κ προπσαθησε να χαλαρωσεις. οπως πας για υπμο ενα πραγμα. κ οπως προσπαθεις να χαλαρωσεις προσπαθησε να παρατιρεις τη σου φερνει το μυλο στη επιφανεια. αστο να βγει κ βιωσε κ τα συνεσθηματα που φερνουν μαζι τους αυτες οι σκεψεις. χαλαρωσε κ ασε το μυαλο σου να <<ξερασει>> οτι εχει μαζεμενο. απλα αυτο. ακουγεται χαζο αλλα αν αρχησεις να το κανεις καποιες φορες μετα απο ενα σημειο θα βλεπεις οτι ,πορεις να αρχησεις να ξελαφρονεις

----------


## giannis000

οσο θα εισαι σε αυτην την κατασταση μην πιεζεις προς τα μεσα αυτα που δεν θελεις. ολλα πρπει να βγουνε. ειναι σκεψειες-σκουπιδια που αν βγουν θα δεις οτι αρχιζουν να εξατμηζωνται. σαν τα σκουπιδια που τα βαζεις φωτια κ εξατμηζωνται. ετσι ακρηβος

----------


## poema

> κατι που κανω κ γω οταν εχω φορτοθει αλλα κ παλαιωτρεα που ειχα καταθληψη. σημερα το μεσημερι πανε στο δωματιο σου κλεισε την πορτα. καλα θα ειναι να σηγουρευει οτι δεν θα μπαινωβγενουν αλλοι. κ εκει καθησε η ξαπλωσε αμα θελεις. κ προπσαθησε να χαλαρωσεις. οπως πας για υπμο ενα πραγμα. κ οπως προσπαθεις να χαλαρωσεις προσπαθησε να παρατιρεις τη σου φερνει το μυλο στη επιφανεια. αστο να βγει κ βιωσε κ τα συνεσθηματα που φερνουν μαζι τους αυτες οι σκεψεις. χαλαρωσε κ ασε το μυαλο σου να <<ξερασει>> οτι εχει μαζεμενο. απλα αυτο. ακουγεται χαζο αλλα αν αρχησεις να το κανεις καποιες φορες μετα απο ενα σημειο θα βλεπεις οτι ,πορεις να αρχησεις να ξελαφρονεις


Όταν κάθομαι μόνη μου και σκέφτομαι μου έρχονται στο μυαλό όλα όσα έχουν συμβεί την ημέρα, όλα αυτά που μου είπαν π.χ. οι γονείς μου, όλες οι φορές που δεν φέρθηκα όπως θα ήθελα, όλα τα λάθη που έχω κάνει και απλά ανακυκλώνω τις σκέψεις μου χωρίς να βγάζει πουθενά.. Δεν κατάλαβα όμως πως θα ξαλαφρώσω έτσι και πως θα «εξατμιστούν» οι σκέψεις σκουπίδια… συνήθως γίνομαι χειρότερα γιατί νιώθω το κεφάλι μου να γεμίζει αντί να αδειάζει
Ο μόνος τρόπος που ξαλαφρώνω είναι όταν γράφω τις σκέψεις μου γιατί κατά κάποιον τρόπο βγαίνουν από μέσα μου και γίνονται λέξεις στο χαρτί και εκτονώνομαι.. Ή όταν προσπαθώ να μην σκέφτομαι τίποτα, ότι άσχημο ακούω ή νιώθω να μου μπαίνει από το ένα αυτί και να βγαίνει από το άλλο αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω συνήθως αυτό είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη και αναλυτική σαν άνθρωπος

----------


## giannis000

επεισης σαυτη την (διαλογιστικη) κατασταση μπορεις να αρχησεις να ανγνωριζεις τα δεσμα σου. γενικα με τον καιρο θα σου προσφερει μεγαλη επιγνωση κ συνηδηση για σενα για τον κοσμο κ γενικα για ολλα τα πραγματα

----------


## jim7

> το ξέρω αλλά δεν μου πάει να το κάνω για να νιώσω καλά εγώ... θα το έκανα μόνο αν ήταν ανιδιοτελώς και μου έβγαινε όντως να το κάνω γιατί ήθελα να βοηθήσω αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Όχι ότι δεν θέλω να βοηθήσω αλλά δεν θα αισθάνομαι καλά αν ξέρω ότι το κάνω για μένα


Δεν εχει μελλον η ανθρωποτητα.

----------


## giannis000

> Δεν εχει μελλον η ανθρωποτητα.


παντος εχει ενα δικαιο. δεν μπορεις να βοηθας αλους αν δεν εισαι εσυ καλα. οσο για την ανθρωποτιτα οσο εθελοντισμο κ να κανουν ποτε δεν θαχει μελλον

----------


## pavlosla

νομιζω εχεις κανει λαθος που δεν εκανες τη θεραπεια, σιγα ενα δυο χρονια θα επαιρνες τα φαρμακα και μετα θα εισαι οκ, εμενα στη καταθλιψη μου πηρε τρια χρονια και μετα ειμουν καλα

----------


## poema

> Δεν εχει μελλον η ανθρωποτητα.


Μου φαίνεται λάθος σκεπτικό να βοηθάμε τους άλλους για να νιώσουμε εμείς καλά. Δεν το κάνω δηλαδή για να σε βοηθήσω αλλά για να καλύψω τα δικά μου κενά σαν άνθρωπος. Φυσικά η βοήθεια είναι βοήθεια σε κάθε περίπτωση αλλά έχω κάποια πιστεύω και δεν θέλω να τα καταπατήσω. Πιστεύω ότι η βοήθεια θα πρέπει να είναι αλληλεγγύη και όχι βοήθεια για να νιώσω καλά, ή βοήθεια γιατί λυπάμαι κάποιον. Θα βοηθήσω και τώρα και πάντα όποιον μπορώ και όσο μπορώ αλλά θα το κάνω μέσα από την καρδιά μου γιατί πιστεύω στην αλληλεγγύη και όχι για να καλύψω τα κενά μου (αυτά θα τα λύσω εγώ με τον εαυτό μου όχι μέσω άλλων τρόπων που δεν θα μου τα λύσουν απλά θα με ανακουφίσου ν προσωρινά για να λέω ότι κάνω και εγώ κάτι καλό). Όλοι οι άνθρωποι μου φαίνονται ίσοι και τους αντιμετωπίζω σαν ίσο προς ίσο, δεν θέλω να λυπάμαι κανένα και να δίνω ελεημοσύνη γιατί εγώ είμαι καλύτερη από αυτόν, δεν πιστεύω στην φιλανθρωπία αλλά στην αλληλεγγύη και πιστεύω ότι η ανθρωπότητα έχει μέλλον αν δείξουμε όλοι αλληλεγγύη. Φυσικά ο καθένας έχει τα πιστεύω του, δεν κατακρίνω κανένα απλά υπερασπίζομαι την άποψη μου

----------


## giannis000

> Μου φαίνεται λάθος σκεπτικό να βοηθάμε τους άλλους για να νιώσουμε εμείς καλά. Δεν το κάνω δηλαδή για να σε βοηθήσω αλλά για να καλύψω τα δικά μου κενά σαν άνθρωπος. Φυσικά η βοήθεια είναι βοήθεια σε κάθε περίπτωση αλλά έχω κάποια πιστεύω και δεν θέλω να τα καταπατήσω. Πιστεύω ότι η βοήθεια θα πρέπει να είναι αλληλεγγύη και όχι βοήθεια για να νιώσω καλά, ή βοήθεια γιατί λυπάμαι κάποιον. Θα βοηθήσω και τώρα και πάντα όποιον μπορώ και όσο μπορώ αλλά θα το κάνω μέσα από την καρδιά μου γιατί πιστεύω στην αλληλεγγύη και όχι για να καλύψω τα κενά μου (αυτά θα τα λύσω εγώ με τον εαυτό μου όχι μέσω άλλων τρόπων που δεν θα μου τα λύσουν απλά θα με ανακουφίσου ν προσωρινά για να λέω ότι κάνω και εγώ κάτι καλό). Όλοι οι άνθρωποι μου φαίνονται ίσοι και τους αντιμετωπίζω σαν ίσο προς ίσο, δεν θέλω να λυπάμαι κανένα και να δίνω ελεημοσύνη γιατί εγώ είμαι καλύτερη από αυτόν, δεν πιστεύω στην φιλανθρωπία αλλά στην αλληλεγγύη και πιστεύω ότι η ανθρωπότητα έχει μέλλον αν δείξουμε όλοι αλληλεγγύη. Φυσικά ο καθένας έχει τα πιστεύω του, δεν κατακρίνω κανένα απλά υπερασπίζομαι την άποψη μου


καλη αποψη. δε μου λες. η προηγουμενη ασκηση που σου εγραψα πωςε την βλεπεις
?

----------


## giannis000

πρωτη φορα την λεω σε καποιον γιαυτο ρωταω

----------


## poema

> καλη αποψη. δε μου λες. η προηγουμενη ασκηση που σου εγραψα πωςε την βλεπεις
> ?


Κοίταξε θα το δοκιμάσω άλλα όπως σου έγραψα αυτό που καταφέρνω κάθε φορά που κάθομαι ήρεμα να σκεφτώ είναι να ανακυκλώνω τις σκέψεις μου και όχι να τις διώχνω… Δηλαδή δεν ξέρω πώς να αδειάσω το μυαλό μου και να πετάξω ότι άχρηστο, το μόνο που κάνω είναι να έρχεται η μια αρνητική σκέψη μετά την άλλη…Αλλά τι να σου πω μπορεί να χρειάζεται πιο πολλή εξάσκηση ή ίσως να μην λειτουργεί σε όλους… Σ’ευχαριστώ πάντως :Smile:

----------


## giannis000

> Κοίταξε θα το δοκιμάσω άλλα όπως σου έγραψα αυτό που καταφέρνω κάθε φορά που κάθομαι ήρεμα να σκεφτώ είναι να ανακυκλώνω τις σκέψεις μου και όχι να τις διώχνω… Δηλαδή δεν ξέρω πώς να αδειάσω το μυαλό μου και να πετάξω ότι άχρηστο, το μόνο που κάνω είναι να έρχεται η μια αρνητική σκέψη μετά την άλλη…Αλλά τι να σου πω μπορεί να χρειάζεται πιο πολλή εξάσκηση ή ίσως να μην λειτουργεί σε όλους… Σ’ευχαριστώ πάντως


βασικα κοιτα κ γ αυτο εκανα αστην αρχη. ερχωνται ολλα στη επιφανεια κ σε ζαλιζουν. εσυ τοκανες ηδη κ τα αναγνωριζες. εγω το καταλαβα οτι τα αναγνωριζες απο το τροπο που τα γραψεις. ηδη προχωρισες σε ενα βαθμο το λαθος ηταν στο τροπο που τα αντιμετοπιζες οταν εμφανιζωταν οι σκεψεις αυτες. προσπαθησε να μη τα κρηνεις. απλα παρατηρισε. κ αν θες να σχηματισεις γνωμη γυρο απο αυτα καντο με μια κρηση πιο λογικη κ αμφιζβιτισε οσο μπορεις τις αρχηκες σου σκεψεις που σηνηθος αυτες οι αρχηκες αυτοματοποιημενες σκεψεις τα μεγαλοποιουν ολλα

----------


## jim7

QUOTE]Υπαρχει και ο εθελοντισμος, η αγροτικη εργασια, ετσι λενε οι ειδικοι, γενικα η εργασια βοηθαει. Και να βοηθας τους ανήμπορους σε βοηθαει να αλλαξεις τροπο σκεψης Ετσι λενε.[/QUOTE]

Dεν το υοθετω 100% αλλα από την άλλη δεν μου αρεσει αυτή η καθετη απορριψη. Λες και ειπα να παει να κλεψει. 
Στο κατω κατω γιατι; Ποιος ο λογος δηλαδή;
Είναι κακο να νοιωθεις καλα βοηθώντας; Από που και ως που; Δηλαδη με το ζορι να γινει το ασπρο μαυρο και το μαυρο ασπρο;
Εξαλλου δεν μπορεις να βοηθήσεις τον άλλο αν αυτό δεν σε κανει να νοιωθεις καλα. Είναι προϋπόθεση και όχι λογος απόρριψης.

----------


## giannis000

παντος ρ ποεμα μπορεις να τα καταφερει κ γω ημουν στη φαση σου κ ειμαι καλυτερα. ειμαι σηγουρος πως μπορεις κ συ. απλα ειναι μεχρι να βρεις τον δρομο σου κ να αρχησεις να τον περπατας. ελα μια χαρα θα εισαι σε λιγο καιρο ειμαι σηγουρος

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> Μου φαίνεται λάθος σκεπτικό να βοηθάμε τους άλλους για να νιώσουμε εμείς καλά. Δεν το κάνω δηλαδή για να σε βοηθήσω αλλά για να καλύψω τα δικά μου κενά σαν άνθρωπος. Φυσικά η βοήθεια είναι βοήθεια σε κάθε περίπτωση αλλά έχω κάποια πιστεύω και δεν θέλω να τα καταπατήσω. Πιστεύω ότι η βοήθεια θα πρέπει να είναι αλληλεγγύη και όχι βοήθεια για να νιώσω καλά, ή βοήθεια γιατί λυπάμαι κάποιον. Θα βοηθήσω και τώρα και πάντα όποιον μπορώ και όσο μπορώ αλλά θα το κάνω μέσα από την καρδιά μου γιατί πιστεύω στην αλληλεγγύη και όχι για να καλύψω τα κενά μου (αυτά θα τα λύσω εγώ με τον εαυτό μου όχι μέσω άλλων τρόπων που δεν θα μου τα λύσουν απλά θα με ανακουφίσου ν προσωρινά για να λέω ότι κάνω και εγώ κάτι καλό). Όλοι οι άνθρωποι μου φαίνονται ίσοι και τους αντιμετωπίζω σαν ίσο προς ίσο, δεν θέλω να λυπάμαι κανένα και να δίνω ελεημοσύνη γιατί εγώ είμαι καλύτερη από αυτόν, δεν πιστεύω στην φιλανθρωπία αλλά στην αλληλεγγύη και πιστεύω ότι η ανθρωπότητα έχει μέλλον αν δείξουμε όλοι αλληλεγγύη. Φυσικά ο καθένας έχει τα πιστεύω του, δεν κατακρίνω κανένα απλά υπερασπίζομαι την άποψη μου


τα εχεις μπερδεψει.
κι ισως εχεις μπερδεψει κι αλλα, γι αυτο βραχυκυκλωνεσαι.
αυτο που λεμε αλληλεγγυη και βοηθεια χωρις ανταλλαγματα ειναι η βοηθεια που δινουμε ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ. ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΝΟΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΥΠΟΛΗΨΙΜΟ. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝΟΣ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΑΚΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ.
ειναι μυθοι αυτοι που εχεις στο κεφαλι σου.
υποληψιμο ειναι να κανεις κατι για να εκμεταλλευτεις, να κοροιδευεις καποιον για να τον κλεψεις, να κανεις οτι βοηθας εθελοντικα, αλλα να μασας λεφτα του κοσμου και των επιχορηγησεων. ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΛΗΨΙΜΑ.

*το να βοηθας με μονο οφελος το να νιωθεις καλα, ειναι η πιο αγνη προσφορα που υπαρχει. κατι πιο αλτρουιστικο απο αυτο , δεν υπαρχει, οσο και να το ψαξεις, παγκοσμιως και απο την αρχη του κοσμου ως το τελος..
πες μου ΕΝΑΝ ανθρωπο η αγιο, που δεν βοηθουσε για να νοιωθει καλα.*

----------


## Remedy

και μια ερωτηση.
η ψυχιατρος που γνωρισες, γιατι δεν σουα ρε3σε? ο μοναδικος λογος ειναι οτι σου εδωσε χαπια και δεν ηθελες να τα παρεις, η υπαρχει καποιος αλλος λογος, και ποιος?

----------


## poema

Μα δεν είπα ότι είναι κάτι υπολήψιμο να νοιώθουμε καλά απλώς είπα ότι δεν θέλω να βοηθάω με σκοπό να νοιώσω καλά. Όταν βοηθάω νιώθω καλά, είναι λογικό να νιώθω καλά αλλά δεν θέλω να το κάνω με σκοπό να νιώσω καλά. Βοηθάω και πάντα θα βοηθάω και νιώθω καλά όταν βοηθάω αλλά δεν το κάνω για να νιώσω καλά. Απλώς το να λες σε κάποιον βοήθα τον κόσμο για να απαλύνεις το δικό σου πρόβλημα δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό. Κουκουλώνεις το πρόβλημα σου και κρύβεσαι

----------


## poema

Όχι δεν μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που μου μίλαγε, ένιωθα ότι δεν υπήρχε επικοινωνία και δεν με καταλάβαινε. Σε ψυχολόγο ήθελα να πάω αλλά δεν έχω την οικονομική δυνατότητα και η ψυχίατρος ήταν δωρεάν στο νοσοκομείο

----------


## Remedy

> Μα δεν είπα ότι είναι κάτι υπολήψιμο να νοιώθουμε καλά απλώς είπα ότι δεν θέλω να βοηθάω με σκοπό να νοιώσω καλά. Όταν βοηθάω νιώθω καλά, είναι λογικό να νιώθω καλά αλλά δεν θέλω να το κάνω με σκοπό να νιώσω καλά. Βοηθάω και πάντα θα βοηθάω και νιώθω καλά όταν βοηθάω αλλά δεν το κάνω για να νιώσω καλά. Απλώς το να λες σε κάποιον βοήθα τον κόσμο για να απαλύνεις το δικό σου πρόβλημα δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό. Κουκουλώνεις το πρόβλημα σου και κρύβεσαι


ΟΧΙ, δεν κουκουλωνεις κανενα προβλημα, ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΕΙΣΑΙ και βοηθας τσυτοχρονα, κι εσυ, περα απο ψυχ, αυτο χρειαζεσαι μιας και δεν βρισκεις ακομα δουλεια, ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ.

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι δεν μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που μου μίλαγε, ένιωθα ότι δεν υπήρχε επικοινωνία και δεν με καταλάβαινε. Σε ψυχολόγο ήθελα να πάω αλλά δεν έχω την οικονομική δυνατότητα και η ψυχίατρος ήταν δωρεάν στο νοσοκομείο


δεν εχετε κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας στην περιοχη? εκει ειναι σχεδον δωρεαν.
αν δεν εχετε, κι αφου οι γονεις αναγνωριζουν εστω ευαισθησια, σε σενα, δεν θα πληρωναν για να δεις εναν ψυχολογο?
ξερεις, αυτο που ρωτας, τι να κανεις μονη σου κι οτι καθεσαι και ψυχαναλυεσαι, δεν ισχυει οταν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια.
ειναι σαν να σου λεω οτι μου ποναει το δοντι και διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ μηπως κανω μονη μου σφραγισμα.

----------

